# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm Vectric Aspire (CAM) - tutorial - Bài 1

## Phạm KS

Link hướng dẫn:



Hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm gia công CNC Vectric Aspire (chi tiết):
- Vẽ và tạo bản khắc hình 3D - Bài 1
+ Vẽ hình 2D gấu Teddy
+ Chuyển sang 3D
+ Lựa chọn dao cắt, gia công theo 2 chu trình: 
   = Phay thô bằng dao Endmill 
   = Phay tinh bằng dao Ballnose
+ Mô phỏng chạy dao
+ Biên dịch Gcode
Giới thiệu: phần mềm Aspire của Vectric là một phần mềm giao diện trực quan và dễ sử dụng cho thiết kế sản xuất và điêu khắc, .... Ngoài các tính năng mạnh mẽ, Aspire còn có công cụ để cho bạn chuyển đổi các bản phác thảo 2D, hình ảnh, bản vẽ và tác phẩm nghệ thuật kỹ thuật số vào các mô hình hỗ trợ 3D chi tiết và sau đó tính 3D gia công thô và hoàn thiện đường chạy dao để cắt chính xác các hình dạng.
Cá nhân mình thấy rằng phần mềm này dễ dùng hơn Jdpaint và Artcam.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã đọc  :Smile:

----------

buithonamk42, CKD, GÀ TRỐNG, haignition, mig21, MINHAT, zentic

----------

